# Help me to protect my external hard disk..



## yomanabhi (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Guys I have my 
I hv seagate 320 GB external Hard disk.
*1).* I often go to my friend's house, they often have infected files due to which viruses came into my hard-drive. I waste lot of time in scanning virus. 
*Is there a software that will protect my hard disk from virus, when files are copying into hard disk it will scan it will scan it automatically
*
*2).* some people take my files from my external hard-disk without my knowledge, *Is there a software that's put password on hard disk whenever my hard-disk connected to any PC, its will ask for password.*
*I don't mind if it is FREE or not*
*Thanx in advance*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

There are portable virus scanners. Load them into your HDD. ClamWin is one of the best portable antivirus applications. Install it in your external HDD. Simple.

Get clamwin from here.


And, about password protecting your hard drive, there are no thrid party tools, AFAIK. But you there are tools from drive vendors which are specific to particular manufacturer or model. I will recommend using TrueCrypt. That will encrypt your volume instead of this password thing.


----------



## ajitlikla27 (Nov 7, 2010)

dear friend,
 i will deal your querry no. 1, 
beside clamwin (claimwin is a very good option)  u can also try this auturun virus remover,
www.autorunremover.com Easy to remove autorun & autorun.inf virus ,  a very small programme


----------



## Ugendar (Dec 2, 2010)

to protect ur data, u can use truecrypt.....it is a good encrypting software....


----------

